# Main site formatting problems in Safari



## Wrathwilde (Apr 4, 2012)

Wondering if anyone else is having problems with the main site in Safari. The forum continues to look like it always has in Safari, but the main site seems to have lost it's formatting in Safari 5.1.4. Firefox still displays the main site fine, and Safari continues to display the rest of the sites I visit correctly. Just thought I'd give you administrators a heads up that a % of your users may be having issues with the main site.


----------



## critalon (Apr 4, 2012)

Same problem on Chrome.


----------



## xROELOFx (Apr 4, 2012)

same in firefox and internet explorer. there appears to be something wrong with the stylesheet.


----------



## Jason Beiko (Apr 4, 2012)

Same problem for me on safari but works fine on chrome. It happened yesterday...I think.


----------



## alfeel (Apr 4, 2012)

same with chrome and safari since yesterday!


----------



## linuxtuxguy (Apr 4, 2012)

multi-day problem for me as well. Probably a CSS issue.

I've seen this issue appear in the past, but it's usually fixed within an hour. This time it's been a couple days!


----------



## xBlue (Apr 4, 2012)

Just disable the ad blocker and you'll see it works properly...

Admin wants to force everyone not use ad blockers perhaps?


----------



## ctmike (Apr 4, 2012)

Had the same problem in Firefox. Confirmed the problem to be related to Adblock Plus. Once I allowed the stylesheet through, all was well again.


----------



## nicopol (Apr 4, 2012)

xBlue said:


> Admin wants to force everyone not use ad blockers perhaps?



Doesnt work for him. There is still Photorumors I can rely to


----------

